# Superglue Toxicity Question- Urgent!



## Zayshah

Ok, I had my first bleed today- my MM tigerrump bolted out of his enclosure and fell about 5-6 inches, snapping one of his leg joints.  I panicked, but I did put flour on it to staunch to flow- when that didn't seem to work, I put some super glue on it.  The problem is, the only kind of superglue we have in my house is Gorilla Glue, not Krazy Glue or whatnot.  Daaron and my mom are both telling me that he'll be fine since in essence it's prettymuch the same stuff, but now I'm looking back on it and getting really anxious about using that glue.  
I tried to look up Gorilla glue stuff on the boards here, but didn't find anything.  Do you guys think it'll hurt him?  He's acting fine now, I have him in ICU (of course) but I'm really worried... I can't tell if I'm being paranoid or not.  Does it matter what kind of super glue you use?  I looked up Gorilla Glue toxicity, it just says that since it expands when it dries if a dog swallows it they would need surgery to get it out.  There is also mention of it being a skin irritant, which is getting me really worried.  It also says that about Krazy glue, though, so I really don't know what to think.


----------



## wedge07

I am pretty sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Bill S

The solvent in the glue probably is toxic - but it evaporates very quickly and very little is absorbed.  Same with superglue.  Not to be taken internally - but safe enough for an external repair job.  If you've ever had to use it as a first aid treatment on a cut, you'll KNOW the solvent can't be good for you - but the exposure is brief and minimal.


----------



## Paramite

Tarantulas can easily drop their legs and seal the "wound". You probably don't have to do anything.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I know you have allready done it, but I would reccomend only putting a very small ammount of gorilla glue on the wound b/c it does baloon up and get alot bigger when it dries. You don't want to inhibit the T's movement b/c it has too big of a peice of glue on it


----------



## Nerri1029

Gorilla Glue is NOT the same as superglue.

Super Glue is mostly *ethyl 2-cyanoacrylate*

while Gorilla Glue is a mix of chems ( trade secrets ) but the large component is a *Urethane prepolymer* 


Liquid bandage has been used before, and is as pricey as Gorilla glue and I'll assume much safer.

I bought a two-pack of liquid bandage from CVS one for the Medicine cabinet one for the spider room.


----------



## arachyd

We learn a lot by trial and error. Few people have enough Ts that they'd be willing to do experiments on so please keep us posted. Maybe Gorilla Glue will work better than Super Glue, maybe it won't but the information will be valuable either way.


----------



## Zayshah

Well, he's fine now- the glue expanded, but not too far as to inhibit his movement.  He's cast it off anyways though, it snapped near the middle the entire way around and was therefore useless to him anyways.  I just took him out of ICU and put him back in his cage, he's moving fine and flicked some hair when I prodded him out of ICU, so I'll probably offer him a cricket tonight.  

I feel guilty saying this, but I really can't wait until I ship him on Monday.  He's such a problem child DX

As a word of warning to others, though- while the Gorilla glue worked fast and well, it did expand.  I put on a very, _very_ thin layer and it still enlarged (more than I had ever expected).  I wouldn't recommend using this particular superglue, just for that reason.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Zayshah said:


> Well, he's fine now- the glue expanded, but not too far as to inhibit his movement.  He's cast it off anyways though, it snapped near the middle the entire way around and was therefore useless to him anyways.  I just took him out of ICU and put him back in his cage, he's moving fine and flicked some hair when I prodded him out of ICU, so I'll probably offer him a cricket tonight.
> 
> I feel guilty saying this, but I really can't wait until I ship him on Monday.  He's such a problem child DX
> 
> As a word of warning to others, though- while the Gorilla glue worked fast and well, it did expand.  I put on a very, _very_ thin layer and it still enlarged (more than I had ever expected).  I wouldn't recommend using this particular superglue, just for that reason.




Yea I wouldn't use it only b/c it really isnt a superglue, although it has a strong bond it doesn't dry quickly.  The whole "expanding" thing doesn't really help either.


----------

